#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Delhi Technological University, Delhi


DTU Delhi Year of Establishment:* 1941.*

DTU Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed University.*


DTU Delhi Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains*.


Connectivity:

*Nearest Airport : Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi
Distance from Airport : 26km
Next Nearest Railway Station : Hazrat Nizamuddin Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 32km
*

Ranking:

*By CSR-GHRDC Engineering Colleges Survey 2011 (Limited participation) : 3
By Outlook India Best Engineering college in 2013 : 9
By Outlook India Top Engineering college in 2013 : 9
By Dataquest in 2011 : 12
*

DTU Delhi Cut Off 2013-2013:



DTU Delhi Branches In Engineering:
*
Computer Science EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMathematics and ComputingSoftware EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringAutomotive EngineeringCivil Engineering*
DTU Delhi Fee Structure For Engineering:​* Total Fee INR 75,000/- Per Year.*


DTU Delhi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering:* Fee INR 16,300/- Per Year.*


DTU Delhi Engineering Placements 2014:

*Highest Package Offered : Rs. 93 lakhs per annum by Google, USA
Other top packages offered :-
Rs. 70 lakhs per annum to 11 students by EPIC
Rs. 28 lakhs per annum by Goldman Sachs
Rs. 19 lakhs per annum to 8 students by Amazon
Average package offered : Rs 11 lakhs per annum
*

Some top recruiters that visited the Campus :-*
EPICGoogleSamsungCiscoMicrosoftTexas InstrumentsWalmart LabsGoldman SachsSamsung ResearchAmazonAdobeDirectiC-DotInfibeamQualcommFutures FirstHT MediaRBS*
DTU Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:

Campus: 

*This section of the website lists some very useful information about Delhi Technological University. Ranging from its history to the present time, a picture gallery of the campus to the directions for reaching DTU, it highlights every important aspect of the institution.
Please go through the various sub-links of the ‘About DTU’ navigator on your left for indepth information about Delhi Technological University(Formerly Delhi College of Engineering).
*
Central library: 

*Libraries are backbone of any civilized society and heart of any academic institution. Thus the library at Delhi College of Engineering also acquires a prominent place among the students and faculty. Situated in a three storied centrally air-conditioned Building spread over an area of 5000 square meters, it is a central place for academic and research activities. The library has a well equipped conference hall with the seating capacity of 150 for academic discussions and reading rooms for 300 users. The Library has a very rich collection of relevant books and journals. The total collection of the library is more than 107136 in main library, 41054 in General Books bank, 9057 in SCP Book Bank and 2681 received through donation.
The library services at Delhi College of Engineering are provided to students, staff & faculty members for updating their knowledge and supporting the research and teaching / learning activities.*
*These services are provided through the central library and departmental libraries. Keeping in view the fast changes in technology, the knowledge base of the library is updated regularly by way of adding new literature in the form of text books, reference books, reports, proceedings, abstracts & indexes, encyclopedias, data books, standards (National & International) Journals & database on CD-ROM. Apart from adding the new literature, the basic literature is also procured for the new programmes along with current one. Some new section and services are also being started to make the library services of ISO 9001 standard.
*

DTU Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:

*DCE has 9 Boys and 3 Girls hostels in the campus that can accomodate around 1100 boys and 250 girls.
*


DTU Delhi Address: 

*14875, New Campus Shahbad, Warden Flat, Daulatpur, Engineering College, New Delhi, DL 110042, India.
*


*





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

